# Rabbit puppy pad brand recommendations?



## awesomebunny

I was wondering if anyone has ever used puppy pads in their rabbit cage and what brand they recommend?
My rabbit started to poop outside her litter box&#128554;, so I'm thinking about using puppy pads as cage liners until she starts using her litter box again.


----------



## Strax

I personally wouldn't use puppy pads as they are usually plastic. If I find I need a liner in my cages, I use paper, that way should a bored or mad bun nibble at it, it won't be nearly as damaging to them. 

All of my buns have some poops outside of their litter box even the very litter trained ones. As long as they aren't peeing outside the box, I wouldn't bother with a liner anyway


----------



## JBun

If you mean the disposable pee pads, you can only really use puppy pee pads if your bun isn't a chewer and will leave them alone, as ingesting pieces of the pads could potentially lead to a gastric blockage occurring. 

I use puppy pads for my disabled rabbit, but the pads are primarily under fleece padding to absorb any urine so she doesn't usually have direct contact with them. But even when she did have direct contact she didn't chew them, so it hasn't been a problem for this particular rabbit. I have other rabbits that I could never use them with because they would chew and rip them up. 

If your bun used to poop in the litter box and now isn't, you may want to examine why that might be happening, as it might be something you can correct. If it's just the round fecal poop outside the litter box and not urine, you don't really need to use puppy pads. I agree with strax that newspaper would be a better option(unless your bun wants to rip it up) or even a cut of fleece fabric, if you are really wanting something to line the cage with. Though personally I would just sweep up the poops, unless it's the sticky cecotropes that you are seeing and if so then you have a different problem on your hands as your rabbit should be ingesting those and you shouldn't even be really seeing them.

If you are still wanting to try the puppy pads, I just buy the bulk box of 100 pads at Costco as they are quite cheap this way and the pads are decent quality. Though if you are just wanting to try a few out, you may want to start with a small bag of them first, from somewhere like walmart.


----------



## awesomebunny

My rabbit decided that she could pee anywhere outside the litter box so, I'm thinking about disposable puppy pads because they are absorbent. I probably going to buy the Amazon basics puppy pads... But if there is any puppy pad brand that you think is better or if you had a bad experience with these puppy pads, feel free to reply.

Amazon basics puppy pad link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MW8G6OC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Watermelons

Do you not have a Petsmart near you?
They have a variety of different brands, and the higher quality the brand the more absorbent the pad is. For a little rabbit as compared to a dog.... you should be good with the house basic brand, Great Choice. Next up from that is their other house brand Top Paw. Then there is like Simple Solution or Natures Miracle pads.... Martha Stewart Pads.... Best part is if they don't work well for you, you can return them. Most packages list how many cups of liquid they hold per pad. 

However we would not advise you use pads as some rabbits like to eat them, and they are not good to be ingested.
Is your rabbit spayed?


----------



## Azerane

I also would be very nervous about using puppy pads with a rabbit. The risk of ingestion is very high and not worth it. If it's only poop, you could just use a fleece blanket and at the end of the day tip all the poop towards the middle and tip it back in the box and fleece is easily washed at the end of the week.

How old is your rabbit and is she spayed? Sometimes changes in litter habits can indicate a health problem, but if she's young or not spayed then health problems are less likely.


----------



## majorv

We use puppy pads with our rabbits, in their carriers, but they don't have direct contact with them. We use any brand that's on sale and they work fine. As the others have said, I'd be nervous about letting the rabbit have direct contact with the pad.


----------



## awesomebunny

My rabbit is spayed, so her peeing can't come from that. I bought her a new rabbit toilet, as it was destroyed and smelled really bad, and I think she is not used to the new toilet yet. BTW, it is in the same place as her old toilet.
Are there any disposable cage liners that are safe for rabbits, that have similar properties to puppy pads?
*I previously thought about the fleece idea, but I don't like the fact that I have to wash pee filled rabbit fleece in the same washer that I wash my clothes in...


----------

